# Fookin Heavy Dumbells



## Rhinotest

We have just made a set of 50kg dumbells at the engineering firm that i work for. eache end is milled from one piece of billet and the knurled grip is made from 34mm solid bar.

These are incredibly strong.

Just wondered if anybody has any need for seriously heavy dumbells, awesome quality and the sky is the limit on the weight.

I have just had some one ask me to make a pair of 150kg (yes 150kg each) dumbells and am just working out a price for them.

If anyone else has any interest in dumbells of huge proportions please let me know.


----------



## Smitch

Those are awesome looking DB's, a whole rack of them would look class in a nice gym.


----------



## man_dem03

They look great


----------



## Pain2Gain

Lol I see I'm not the only one who uses work time effectively i have a 25kg set stashed away in my weld pen.

They look great dude could be a nice side line what's a full rack in a gym cost £4k ish and you have material costs in the low hundreds .. Machining a apprEntice would struggle to fcuk up..... No brainer


----------



## solidcecil

Rhinotest said:


> We have just made a set of 50kg dumbells at the engineering firm that i work for. eache end is milled from one piece of billet and the knurled grip is made from 34mm solid bar.
> 
> These are incredibly strong.
> 
> Just wondered if anybody has any need for seriously heavy dumbells, awesome quality and the sky is the limit on the weight.
> 
> I have just had some one ask me to make a pair of 150kg (yes 150kg each) dumbells and am just working out a price for them.
> 
> If anyone else has any interest in dumbells of huge proportions please let me know.


They look very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## IGotTekkers

How much for those 50kg mate?


----------



## SCOOT123

If i could bench more than 2 reps on them i would of had em lol!


----------



## Rhinotest

IGotTekkers said:


> How much for those 50kg mate?


They work out at about £2 per kg, so around £200.

They are almost indestructable and come with lifetime warranty.


----------



## bottleneck25

they are the best dumbells ive ever seen .. wish my gym had dumbells like these


----------



## Paz1982

Rhinotest said:


> They work out at about £2 per kg, so around £200.
> 
> They are almost indestructable and come with lifetime warranty.


are they solid stainless steel ?


----------



## andyhuggins

Great bit of machining mate


----------



## Bora

very nice indeed, you could make alot of money from this


----------



## Galaxy

Paz1982 said:


> are they solid stainless steel ?


At £2 a kg i very much doubt it!!


----------



## Bora

i say do a whole rack, put on ebay, and let the money roll in mate


----------



## Paz1982

Galaxy said:


> At £2 a kg i very much doubt it!!


I thought scrap value was around £1 ?


----------



## Galaxy

Paz1982 said:


> I thought scrap value was around £1 ?


could be right mate, allways though it would be more expensive

Edit: quick google and you seen to be right


----------



## Casper13

Nice but not for £200

Keep up the good work though they look great!


----------



## IGotTekkers

Rhinotest said:


> They work out at about £2 per kg, so around £200.
> 
> They are almost indestructable and come with lifetime warranty.


oh, well thanks anyway. ill just buy an olly set instead then lol


----------



## Girdles

They look good.


----------



## Rhinotest

Paz1982 said:


> I thought scrap value was around £1 ?


Which is good, but I am not making them from scrap.

The scrap value of My car is about 150 quid, but I wouldn't sell it for that.


----------



## Rhinotest

Galaxy said:


> could be right mate, allways though it would be more expensive
> 
> Edit: quick google and you seen to be right


I am not making them from scrap, scrap lumps of 50kg billet aren't easy to find !! Lol


----------



## WilsonR6

150kg dumbbells lol I'd struggle deadlifting that


----------



## Thunderstruck

IGotTekkers said:


> oh, well thanks anyway. ill just buy an olly set instead then lol


As if you'd need 50kg dumbbells :tongue:


----------



## vetran

fck me mate they look the b*llocks can you make a chain to match to put round my kneck


----------



## IGotTekkers

Thunderstruck said:


> As if you'd need 50kg dumbbells :tongue:


I was pushing 50kg for 5 reps about 8 months back  then i left that gym for one closer and their heaviest is 30 bloody kg


----------



## Rhinotest

The gym i use has DB's up to 70kg already. They want me to make 75kg, 80kg, 85kg, 90gk, 95gkg, and 100kg DB's for them. I am getting a five axis mill up and running soon and will also be engraving logos/weights etc into each Bell.


----------



## Rhinotest

Thunderstruck said:


> As if you'd need 50kg dumbbells :tongue:


I have just stepped up from 48s to 50s for 6 reps press from chest.


----------



## Rhinotest

IGotTekkers said:


> I was pushing 50kg for 5 reps about 8 months back  then i left that gym for one closer and their heaviest is 30 bloody kg


Explain to them the error of thier ways !!!


----------



## Paz1982

Rhinotest said:


> Which is good, but I am not making them from scrap.
> 
> The scrap value of My car is about 150 quid, but I wouldn't sell it for that.


You've got the wrong end of the stick as to what we was on about, no need to get on the defensive


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Are the handles welded onto the end bells? It looks like they are in the pics but you're saying they're solid/one piece.

They do look nice although I can see them rusting without paint/treatment. They'd look nice in stainless.


----------



## Rhinotest

BLUE(UK) said:


> Are the handles welded onto the end bells? It looks like they are in the pics but you're saying they're solid/one piece.
> 
> They do look nice although I can see them rusting without paint/treatment. They'd look nice in stainless.


Sorry, each end is one piece of billet, and the handle is 34mm solid bright bar, th bar goes straight trough the billet and is welded and flushed off on the outside, and welded on the inside, u could probably through these of a high rise building, then go down and do some more sets ! Absolutely solid !

As for stainless am looking at a supplier at the moment and may be able to do at same cost(fingers crossed)

And these are clear powder coated, just the handles raw as natural oils from skin will preserve them.

100kg of scrap is £100 but generally scrap isn't that good for training with. I'd rather use dumbells. Lmao

Will also have engraving facility soon for adding logos and weights to the dumbells.


----------



## Rhinotest

IGotTekkers said:


> oh, well thanks anyway. ill just buy an olly set instead then lol


Excellent, I can cover them in fry lite. If you are cutting ? Lmfao


----------



## BLUE(UK)

IGotTekkers said:


> oh, well thanks anyway. ill just buy an olly set instead then lol


I have a few sets of olympic dumbells and wouldn't advise unless you can curl more than you can press.They're also quite long so awkward for laterals etc. Getting them into position is a major pain, resting them on the legs isn't easy due to the small surface area digging into the legs. I always used dumbell hooks with anything more than 40kg due to this,in fact I'd advise the hooks anyway.

I now have regular(gym style) dumbells up to 55kg then use the hooks and olympic dumbells for heavier lifts.


----------



## Rhinotest

Have just taken the 50s into another BB gym.

The owner is obviously natural by the way his groin stirred as he saw my bell.

He wants me to make 20kg-55kg dumbells for him.

I explain that he could buy 20kg dumbells cheaper than I can make them coz they are mass produced, and he said 'but they wouldn't look like that !!", I'm doing something right !!


----------

